# Printing wet on wet plastisol transfers



## rkarr (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello, 

Back again. I finally got my butt-butt reg figured out but cant figure out the best way to print a transfer wet on wet. I gut my teeth with a 2 color black and white cold peal on a red shirt. I tried to print most of them wet on wet printing white first. The problem I found was a lot of ink was sticking to the black screen. About every 5 prints I would have to clean off the black screen. 

I have read to use silicone spray on the back of the second/black screen, however; I don't have access to that where I live. 

Does anyone out there print wet on wet plastisol transfers and have tips for sticking ink? 

Thanks 

RK


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

There is no way to print wet on wet with any kind of consistency. You will squish the ink and lose detail and the proper thickness needed for opacity. Each color must be gelled in between.


----------



## alesam (Sep 19, 2013)

hi for evry one 
i have been in the screen printing over 15 years 
i olso manufacture screen print ink 
the only way is to make transfer wet on wet 
many peaple say you can not do it 
but i say yes you can do it bco i have doing it over 5 years with out any problem 
all you need is a good transfer paper that can hold the ink in place 
and a good plastisol that allow you to print wet on wet 
i send you a like to wach 300 transfer/hr full colors 
Copy of plastisol transfer wet on wet full colors - YouTube


----------



## rudee88 (Jun 22, 2013)

alesam said:


> hi for evry one
> i have been in the screen printing over 15 years
> i olso manufacture screen print ink
> the only way is to make transfer wet on wet
> ...


can you resend the youtube link? link not working.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

alesam said:


> hi for evry one
> i have been in the screen printing over 15 years
> i olso manufacture screen print ink
> the only way is to make transfer wet on wet
> ...


It says video removed by owner..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

virtually impossible


----------

